# Won't read Samsung SD-616E CD/DVD Drive



## PaxFelix (Aug 8, 2008)

Power Supply AC Line, no battery
Motherboard Dell Dim 4600i (0F4491)
Chipset Intel Springdale-G i865G​CPU Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (14 x 200) x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4
Clock 2791.18 MHz​RAM 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
Video Card ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series (256 MB)
Hard Drive Western Digital Corporation WD600BB-00CAA1 (55 GB, IDE) 5.1.2535.0
Firmware revision 17.07W17​OS WIN XP Pro SP2 
Version 5.1 (Build 2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)​
My Computer>Properties>Hardware>Device Manager shows in the outline:

DVD/CD-ROM drives
|_ :exclaim: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616E​
Selecting this entry>Properties>General>Device status yields the following error message.

:4-thatsbaWindows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)​
Driver details are given as Microsoft 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158).

Another tab marked "Details" defines Device Instance Id as:
IDE\CDROMSAMSUNG_DVD-ROM_SD-616E________________F501____\5&33FCAB6&0&0.0.0

Everest lists specifications a little differently.
Driver Provider Microsoft
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 (Oddly, same as Hard Drive version, above)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The problem is that the computer is not reading or even recognizing the drive. Even though it shows up in Device Manager, when I open My Computer it is simply not in the list of drives. Inserting CD's, not surprisingly, does not prompt Autorun; it does not even whir.

I've tried all options under Device Manager. I have uninstalled and reinstalled. I have disabled and tried to re-enable. I have tried many ways to update the driver, which usually results in downloading a .bin file that I cannot open. Google <open bin> generates a few dozen free registry checkers/cleaners/etc. all with the explanation that I cannot open .bin files because of a broken file type association. I know this is a problem, as I posted a HijackThis log on the other forum about this problem in general. All of these registry Faith Healers generate hundreds of "errors" as bait to purchase the real version. I have not yet spent coin on any, being totally uncertain which if any will fix the problem.

So the efforts I have given to the fixes I know how to do have run into dead ends.:4-surrend

Please extend whatever help you are able and willing to do.ray:

MANY THANKS!

Pax Felix


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To fix the missing drive, go to Start > Run > regedit. Remove the Upperfilters and Lowerfilters values from this registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Then reboot.

Important: Make a backup (export) before making any changes to the registry.

Don't bother with any registry cleaners, free or otherwise. They're a waste of time and often do more harm than good.


----------

